# Cauliflower leaf



## mini_max (Jan 14, 2015)

Just chopping up a head of cauliflower for human consumption and I'm wondering if these leaves would be ok to offer my tortoise. Not in large quantity or regularly, but since I have 'em, just thought I'd check.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2015)

I have fed them to tortoises before.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't see a problem, leaves of various plants are a good choice.
Waste not, want not, just no cheese or ranch sauce on top.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 15, 2015)

Me too Mine has nibbled plenty of cauliflower leaves and even the picky "tortoise table" says they're fine as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree. Wouldn't make it a regular item, but fine in small amounts once in a while.


----------

